
22M people have filed jobless claims in one month - spking
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/another-5-million-people-filed-jobless-claims-last-week-bringing-n1185056
======
tfandango
_The $2.2 trillion coronavirus relief package, known as the CARES Act, is
another reason there have been more claims. The fiscal package expanded
eligibility for unemployment insurance. Part-time workers are allowed to file,
and so are contractors. Some states have waived job-search requirements.

Policymakers hope the labor market will rebound as quickly as it has fallen,
and that employers who have laid off workers will decide to rehire them._

This is what I am seeing locally. It is much easier for small businesses to
lay people off so they can immediately replace income with unemployment
benefits. The alternative is to apply for the small business loans and that is
complicated, reportedly difficult to obtain.

------
goalieca
Many of us in high tech need to be mindful that our own revenues and jobs will
be threatened by all of this. Both b2b and consumer is drying up for a lot of
companies. No one is expecting a v-shaped recovery anymore either.

